# bush hog brand cutter



## cooter (Jan 7, 2013)

does a bush hog model 2008 come with a hydraulic rear wheel height adjustment as an option and is it worth it


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Not sure if they do but if they do yes it is worth it if they do. Maybe some other members can help with some info on this question.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I find any type of wheel on bush hog makes mowing better less snapping/jerking on hitch tractor and deck.


----------

